# New guy here and new to machine work



## farmer888 (Apr 23, 2022)

I am mostly into welding type projects etc and some welding at work fixing farm equipment/wagons/trailers etc. Been learning tig at home.

Lot's of times the ability to turn a piece of round stock down or make a simple tool would have been very handy too me when fixing equipment. I wouldn't have a clue on what to do with a lathe or mill though so im totally out of it when knowing what machines too look at or where to start

I was thinking about getting a lathe to learn on, just not sure what to get as far as size and brands etc.  Been looking through kijiji but nothing really stands out to me.. but again have no idea on what I'm looking at.  
Came across some ex- cell-o mills but would need to address the 600v 3ph to run on 240v 1 ph 

Not sure what I want to budget out for a lathe or mill. Was thinking maybe $4000 for a lathe if that's realistic.  

And most people start with a lathe then go on to  a mill it seems like.. Is that the best way if you can't get both at the same time? Obviously depends on the work you do too.

Long winded way of saying I'm new and looking for at least some starting points.


----------



## Blouin55 (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome from Gaspe


----------



## Gordie (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi there. Speaking as a new guy myself, I think you'll find a lot of assistance and good advice here. Your lathe budget is a good start in my view, depending on what you want to do.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. 
Where are you located?


----------



## 140mower (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## farmer888 (Apr 23, 2022)

Forgot to add that, I'm from southern ontario


----------



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome.  
$4000 budget for a lathe is a nice budget to start with but remember tooling and needed accessories can require a chunk of change also. 
Definitely start with a lathe.  A milling machine is nice but you won't use it as often as a lathe.


----------



## Mr163 (Apr 24, 2022)

$4000 is a very reasonable for a start. There is a nice looking 11" standard modern listed on kijiji at the moment for $2500 that would make a great starter lathe. You could then spend $1000 on tooling and be under budget
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-business-industrial/hamilton/standard-modern-11/1614312794?undefined


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 25, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 25, 2022)

farmer888 said:


> I am mostly into welding type projects etc and some welding at work fixing farm equipment/wagons/trailers etc. Been learning tig at home.
> 
> Lot's of times the ability to turn a piece of round stock down or make a simple tool would have been very handy too me when fixing equipment. I wouldn't have a clue on what to do with a lathe or mill though so im totally out of it when knowing what machines too look at or where to start
> 
> ...



Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario.

As another farmer who repairs a lot of farm equipment for myself and my neighbours...... I think I can offer some good advice.

You are WAY AHEAD of me if you can do good welds. I mostly get a neighbour to do that and we horse trade.

Get the lathe first. Prolly 4 out of 5 jobs I do are on the lathe. Most milling work can be done other ways.

DO NOT GET a combo machine. They are too small for the stuff you will do on a farm. Let's put this another way. Take a gander at all your other tools. All BIG! Farm stuff is BIG.

DO NOT GET a small lathe or a small mill. Ya, you can do a few things on a small lathe or mill, but the first time you have to cut something big, you will be wishing you got a bigger machine. I have a 14" Swing. That's not big by any stretch, but it's not small either. I'd be aiming for 12" or more if I were you. And I'm not a fan of gap bed lathes.  I NEVER remove my gap and don't ever plan to either. So my advice is to ignore this feature.

When it comes time to buy a mill, you will have lots of experience with your lathe and you will know what you want. But if you want one now the same advice applies. GO BIG! Not huge, but not small either. No bench top mills for a farmer. The day you have to put a 250 pound (just guessing - could be 500 pounds) Ripper tooth on your mill to fix up a buggered up shear pin hole and your mill tips over will be a very bad day.

To clarify, if your equipment is for hobby use, the smaller machines are great. But if you are gunna be fixing farm equipment, you will not be happy.

If you are located within a day's drive, you would be welcome to come here and we can talk repairing farm stuff hands on!


----------



## PaulL (Apr 25, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria, BC.  New to the machining side here too.  Lots to learn, lots of fun.


----------



## farmer888 (Apr 25, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario.
> 
> As another farmer who repairs a lot of farm equipment for myself and my neighbours...... I think I can offer some good advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I lost the bit of ground I was renting for cash cropping but work on a local farm and still may pickup land again in the future.. So Preferable to get a lathe big enough to be useful when it comes to farm type work. I'd be 2 1/2 hrs away. Bought a couple tractors from Bothwell.

I'm not in a rush to get something right away so just keeping an eye out for when something comes up. What brand do you have?


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 25, 2022)

farmer888 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I lost the bit of ground I was renting for cash cropping but work on a local farm and still may pickup land again in the future.. So Preferable to get a lathe big enough to be useful when it comes to farm type work. I'd be 2 1/2 hrs away. Bought a couple tractors from Bothwell.
> 
> I'm not in a rush to get something right away so just keeping an eye out for when something comes up. What brand do you have?



2-1/2 hours puts you in the KW area or north to Goderich roughly. Certainly doable. 

I had some rented dirt that I lost too. It's a shame really. I invested in the guys dirt only to have him rent it out to someone else for more. I was some pissed. I'd like a bit more dirt to help pay for decent equipment. 

My equipment is mostly green. That's what we had on my home farm in Saskatchewan so I'll prolly stay green till God makes me quit. Some of my neighbours have been plotting to paint my stuff red. I do have a nice set of red disks. Deere never did make a decent set of disks...... 

You would be welcome here anytime. Just pm me before you come.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 26, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------

